# HMS Canada



## Nauticapedia

Colleagues:

The Maritime Museum of British Columbia in Victoria BC has a beautiful example of a bow badge - which spanned the period between figureheads on ships into modern times. The Name HMS Canada has been used by a number of vessels over the years. This bow badge was one of the founding artifacts in the collection when the Museum was formed. See the article at http://nauticapedia.ca/Gallery/Canada_HMS.php


----------

